# BUTTER!!!!



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I had a half gal of milk in the frige for about 5 days. I went to sniff it to see if it was ok. The cream was so thick that I got out a spoon and skimmed it off. I only got a little over 1/2 c. I have never tried to make butter before so I put it in a sports bottle and started shakeing. It worked great! Most of the cream turned to butter and we had it on toast this morning and it was great.  I look forwards to haveing more then one milker next year so I can do this more often.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great isn't it? I usually skim what I can from each quart and freeze it til I have at least a pint of cream...thaw it and put it in my stand mixer with the paddle beater and slowly churn it into butter. I use a good bit of it in my Christmas cookies :wink:


----------



## crowe (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh' Wow...
That is soo cool.
The thought of having homemade butter is what got me into goats to begin with.

I just love these stories  

Paula


----------



## wookiee (Oct 26, 2009)

I just found some goat butter commercially and I am sold! It is so much creamier and richer than cow butter, and we buy the good stuff. My girls are not in milk right now, but I am already plotting how to make my own goat butter.

Can those of you who do provide more information?

Is it worth buying a cream separator? They are pretty pricey. If not, how long would it take to get enough cream to make a lb of butter if I am milking three ND does a day? I need at least a lb of butter a week, preferably more.

Do you salt the butter? Any trouble washing it?

Thanks again!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I really wish I could afford a cream seperator but that will not be for a couple more years. I just put milk in a glass cake pan and skim after a couple days. I mix now using a canning jar. I do not salt my butter but we use it so fast there is no spoilage.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome! Is it possible to freeze the cream until you have enough to make a good amount of butter?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Love this post! I want to start making butter and cheese.... I wonder if my myos would be good milkers? I know some of my girls get udders that would make a nubian jealous! LOL I do know that the butterfat content is important though... and I have no idea what my girls are producing.

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I freeze cream all the time...with just one doe in milk now and she gives just over a cup a day, it takes a good month to get enough cream to make a nice sized lump of butter....freezing it allows me to make it "fresh". I use sanitized yogurt or cottage cheese containers to freeze it in...I just add to it daily. :wink:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Jess I know that the meat breeds have a high cream % to there milk to make up for lack of volume. Your gals may be up there in the milk fats.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Gosh, reminds me of just a few years back when my folks had a jersey heifer and we'd each take turns turning the churn for butter-boy did it taste yummy. Of course eventually my mom bought an electric one-then we sold the cow. You've never really had butter 'till you have freshly churned butter.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

That is what everyone keeps telling me. You don't know (or maybe you do) how many people ask me if I am milking my goats yet and making butter or cheese! They can hardly wait to taste it, though I'm not sure how much I am going to part with. LOL


----------



## dfsumner (Aug 9, 2009)

I posted this on another forum also, but I think folks here might enjoy it too. Theres a great video on you tube showing someone using a ebay type cream separator using goats milk. Its very good. The only thing about the video that bugs me, is the hand that keeps coming in from the side and adjusting the flow:

Heres the link:





Daniel


----------

